# American Thyroid Association-Find a specialist



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

http://www.thyroid.org/

I wasn't able to find this on the forum through search, so forgive me if it is here somewhere.

There is an option to find a specialist under the Public and Patients section. There are also web brochures full of useful information!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mememe said:


> http://www.thyroid.org/
> 
> I wasn't able to find this on the forum through search, so forgive me if it is here somewhere.
> 
> There is an option to find a specialist under the Public and Patients section. There are also web brochures full of useful information!


We are of like minds. I was in that site yesterday, saw that and meant to post it here but got side-tracked as I am so wont to do!! Ha, ha!!!

Thanks a whole bunch!!!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh yeah! Tons of info there as well!! I will admit, tho, at least in my area, it didn't have anyone listed as a specialist, I believe. But still, great stuff to look at!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I have a list of states to check Doctors who deal with thyroid or related thyroid issues. Top Thyroid Doctors, as nominated independently by thyroid patients.

Also:

HealthGrades - Information on Hospitals, Doctors and Nursing Homes

Research a Physician by Name Research a Physician by City & State Find New Physicians HealthGrades

find your doctor and request or cancel an appointment online 
You can email your doctor from MDHub and the doctor will either:

The Original Medical Service Offering Online Consultations

Choosing a Health Care Provider

American Medical Association Physician Finder

AMA's Principles of Medical Ethics.

provider search 
Hospitals (2)
• Pharmacies (7) 
• Physician or Specialist (80450)

Free meds. or low cost meds.

Order Labs on line (if the link still works - haven't checked in a while)

If anyone is interested.


----------



## mom9495 (Apr 14, 2010)

GD Women said:


> *I have a list of states to check Doctors who deal with thyroid or related thyroid issues. Top Thyroid Doctors, as nominated independently by thyroid patients.*
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


I would love to have that list for PA if you have it!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Pennsylvania - THYROID TOP DOCTORS DIRECTORY
Top Thyroid Doctors, as nominated independently by thyroid patients.

http://www.thyroid-info.com/topdrs/pennsylvania.htm


----------



## mom9495 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thank you GD Women. I was soooo hoping to find a highly recommended endo on that site. Sadly, there was only one within 3 hours of me. I called just to find out he no longer practices in PA.

If anyone knows of any good endos in Central PA (State College, Lewisburg, Williamsport, Camp Hill) I would sure appreciate it.


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

GD Women, thanks for that site, I've bookmarked it!


----------

